# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đậu phụ thối- Ẩm thực Đài Loan

## phuongvtt

Đậu hũ là món ăn quen thuộc ở nhiều nơi trên thế giới. Nhắc đến đậu hũ, có một nón ăn được coi là “đặc sản” của Đài Loan, Hồng Kông mà bất kỳ du khách nào khi tới đây cũng đều muốn thưởng thức, đó là đậu hũ thối.

Tôi không nhớ thời điểm chính xác mà món đậu hũ thối ra đời, nhưng từ nhỏ đã được bố mẹ kể về nguồn gốc sự tích của món ăn này. Tôi cũng có một thắc mắc như rất nhiều đứa trẻ khác về tên gọi của món ăn, tại sao không phải là một cái tên đẹp và sang trọng hơn. Món ăn được phát hiện từ những người làm đậu hũ bình dân. Thời xưa chắc chắn là chưa có tủ lạnh, đậu hũ được lên men để ngoài trời. Tình cờ một người lấy đậu hũ sau khi lên men đem chiên lên, thấy có mùi thơm đặc biệt, không phải là vị chua vẫn thấy mà thay vào đó làm một món ăn bùi, ngon. Mọi người truyền tai nhau, rồi dần dần món ăn trở nên thông dụng, được nhiều thế hệ người Đài Loan chúng tôi yêu thích.

_

Đậu hũ thối là món ăn được người dân Đài Loan rất yêu thích_
Ngày nay, việc chế biến đậu hũ thối khác trước nhiều về thành phần, cũng nhờ có công nghệ hỗ trợ nên món ăn giữ được lâu hơn. Thành phần chính vẫn là đậu hũ nguyên chất được chế biến từ đậu nành, ngâm cùng với nước đậu và các loại rau củ mềm, có vị chua, thêm chút muối. Để trong nhiệt độ mát hoặc trong các nhà kính để đậu được lên men tự nhiên trong 1 tuần là có thể dùng được. Men được lên đúng cách phải có màu trắng chứ không phải màu đen, vì như thế là đậu đã bị hư hoặc nhiệt độ quá nóng. Vì chúng tôi sống trên đảo nên việc sử dụng rau củ phải tiết kiệm hơn bình thường. Đậu hũ thối thường ăn kèm với cải chua hay cải trắng, những rau củ mà chúng tôi có thể trồng ở Đài Loan. Món ăn này có tác dụng tăng sức đề kháng cho cơ thể, vì vậy khách du lịch có thể thấy chúng tôi ăn đậu hũ bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm.

Nếu ai chưa từng ăn món đậu hũ thối, chỉ hình dung hoặc khi ăn có tâm lý sợ “thối” thì rất khó ăn. Cứ coi như đây là món ăn mới, rất thường mà bản thân muốn thưởng thức, chắc chắn sẽ cảm nhận được hết vị thơm ngon của đậu hũ. Hoặc cũng có thể gọi đậu hũ ăn kèm với một món ăn chính nào đó, thưởng thức hết hương vị thơm ngon, ngồi tán chuyện và nhấm nháp đậu hũ thối cũng thấy rất thú vị. Với bản thân tôi, tôi rất món ăn này, không cần quá cầu kỳ, nhưng ngay cả với đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp để chế biến cho món ngon cũng đòi hỏi quá trình làm việc nghiêm túc.

Nếu có dịp đến Đài Loan, mời bạn nếm thử đậu hũ thối. cảm nhận hương vị cuốn hút của một món ăn chơi nhưng rất hấp dẫn với mọi người nơi đây.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## dung89

Mình chưa được thưởng thức cái mùi này  :Big Grin:

----------

